# Amstelveen open 2012 (22-Sept)



## MarcelP (Sep 20, 2012)

Hi Guys,

http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/c.php?i=AmstelveenOpen2012

I can't seem to find any threads about the competition of next saturday. Who is comming?


----------



## hcfong (Sep 20, 2012)

The competitors' list will tell you who's coming.


----------



## MarcelP (Sep 20, 2012)

Yes, now only I need is a screenname to realname converter.


----------



## Goosly (Sep 20, 2012)

yay, YOU are coming 

btw, does anyone have a broken SS 4x4? I need a replacement part


----------



## MarcelP (Sep 20, 2012)

Goosly said:


> yay, YOU are coming



Yes, and since I could not find any mister or misses Goosly on the competitor list I wonder who is going to teach me ultimate fast crosses now?

 LOL (I did see some Belgium and French names though..)


----------



## Goosly (Sep 20, 2012)

Most people on the forum have a link to their WCA profile, but not the other way around


----------



## moralsh (Sep 20, 2012)

Yes, you can check the links to the WCA profile of the Eindhoven open thread and the threads of the videos of Mats Valk and Maria Oey, you will find a lot of correspondences.

You are an easy one to check

let's see, I can find Goosly, Erik, hcfong, Reinner Schippers, Crazycubemom, mvcuber12 and I'm sure many more, as I know at least 6 other names that post here but I can't find right now.


----------



## MarcelP (Sep 20, 2012)

mr Morales, Amstelveen is a bit too far for you eh?


----------



## moralsh (Sep 20, 2012)

MarcelP said:


> mr Morales, Amstelveen is a bit too far for you eh?



just a little 

I checked, just for the sake of it, and It would be 230€ (plane) + Airport to Amstelveen transport, not very expensive but I'll try to go to one in Spain better


----------



## Kattenvriendin (Sep 21, 2012)

I am not going to Amstelveen, going to Voorburg though (Dutch Open)! Will you be there as well?

Mind.. for those having fun linking real names to nicknames  please do not mention my real name on the forums, thanks


----------



## MarcelP (Sep 21, 2012)

Kattenvriendin said:


> I am not going to Amstelveen, going to Voorburg though (Dutch Open)! Will you be there as well?



Since I have been heavily affected by the cube-bug-virus chances are I will be there as well..


----------



## Kattenvriendin (Sep 21, 2012)

Oh and good news folks! Guess who was caught by the cubing bug in Eindhoven!  (yep, the friend who came with is going to start to learn tomorrow *grin*)

You really have improved those times Marcel! Good luck tomorrow!


----------



## MarcelP (Sep 21, 2012)

Kattenvriendin said:


> You really have improved those times Marcel! Good luck tomorrow!



I do not expect to get any good times. I would be very happy to have 5 solves without messing up PLL's. LOL Honestly I am just in Amstelveen to pick up the cube fibe of competition..


----------



## Endgame (Sep 21, 2012)

Kattenvriendin said:


> Oh and good news folks! Guess who was caught by the cubing bug in Eindhoven!  (yep, the friend who came with is going to start to learn tomorrow *grin*)
> 
> You really have improved those times Marcel! Good luck tomorrow!



teach him roux. kthnx


----------



## Kattenvriendin (Sep 21, 2012)

You come here, teach me first proper lol


----------



## Endgame (Sep 21, 2012)

Kattenvriendin said:


> You come here, teach me first proper lol



or you could just wait 'till dutch open and let me teach him


----------



## Kattenvriendin (Sep 21, 2012)

I think that would work much better yes. 

I need saaaalooww explaining hehe. He'll likely grasp it better, pretty sure


----------



## MarcelP (Sep 22, 2012)

This is Amstelveen Open 

[video=youtube_share;v_nHdSy7vus]http://youtu.be/v_nHdSy7vus[/video]


----------



## Endgame (Sep 22, 2012)

damn, that venue is big.. at eindhoven open we were stuck in a small room somewhere on the second floor with 50 or so competitors >_>


----------



## Kattenvriendin (Sep 22, 2012)

I kinda liked it that way though. It wasn't too cramped.

At this venue here I would have heard even less lol 

So.. how was it! Do tell us more!


----------



## MarcelP (Sep 22, 2012)

Kattenvriendin said:


> So.. how was it! Do tell us more!



It was fun. There is a really cool and mellow fibe between competitors. It was nice to meet Ron and Anneke. Joing a competition really puts stress on my solves.. LOL My hands where shaking like crazy and I had no control over my cube. My look ahead was absolutely zero.. Still managed to get a nice 40.04 average. 

Fastest solve:

[video=youtube_share;Jj6Z0Ron-S4]http://youtu.be/Jj6Z0Ron-S4[/video]


----------



## Kattenvriendin (Sep 22, 2012)

Well gee, you did really well there if I may say so :tu


----------



## hcfong (Sep 22, 2012)

Endgame said:


> damn, that venue is big.. at eindhoven open we were stuck in a small room somewhere on the second floor with 50 or so competitors >_>



Oi! The room we were in last week was perfectly adequate for the purpose of the competition. You have no idea what stuck in a small room is really like ;p


----------



## MarcelP (Sep 22, 2012)

Kattenvriendin said:


> Well gee, you did really well there if I may say so :tu



Thanks! You will be there just as fast in no time. I saw that you progressed from 1.30 to 50-ish at the same speed as I did..


----------



## Kattenvriendin (Sep 22, 2012)

That is WITH practice indeed. I don't practice NEARLY as often. I cube all day when I have the change (lunch breaks and such) but I don't go hours on end practicing an algorithm for instance 


Endgame.. imagine the same number of people we had, in half the space. *giggle*


----------



## Endgame (Sep 22, 2012)

hcfong said:


> Oi! The room we were in last week was perfectly adequate for the purpose of the competition. You have no idea what stuck in a small room is really like ;p



Bruno Vervoort told me Zonhoven Open 2012 was a nightmare in terms of the venue size, can you confirm this?



Kattenvriendin said:


> Endgame.. imagine the same number of people we had, in half the space. *giggle*



Well I believe that's called The Netherlands


----------



## MarcelP (Sep 22, 2012)

Kattenvriendin said:


> That is WITH practice indeed. I don't practice NEARLY as often. I cube all day when I have the change (lunch breaks and such) but I don't go hours on end practicing an algorithm for instance



Well, I am away from home 12 hours a day for work, and I have a family with small children and I do a study at night so it is not like I could practice hours per day... LOL But I must admit, I have put in a full month of learning PLL's only. One hour a day..


----------



## Kattenvriendin (Sep 22, 2012)

Endgame said:


> Well I believe that's called The Netherlands


WHAHAHAHA!! :tu :tu :tu


----------



## Goosly (Sep 22, 2012)

Marcel, you looked very nervous, yet you did some good solves. All except the 4th one actually 



Endgame said:


> Bruno Vervoort told me Zonhoven Open 2012 was a nightmare in terms of the venue size, can you confirm this?



I can


----------



## Cubenovice (Sep 22, 2012)

Endgame said:


> Bruno Vervoort told me Zonhoven Open 2012 was a nightmare in terms of the venue size, can you confirm this?





Goosly said:


> I can



So can I 

The N8W8 venue is actually the same building but obviously MUCH bigger


----------



## MarcelP (Sep 23, 2012)

Goosly said:


> Marcel, you looked very nervous, yet you did some good solves. All except the 4th one actually



Yes, I was very nervous. That is strange because I am not a nervous type person. My hands where shaking a lot. So therefor I am more than happy with my first results.


----------



## Kattenvriendin (Sep 23, 2012)

You did great for a first time! My first was a DNF since I went totally blank, you finished all 5! :tu


----------



## Erik (Sep 23, 2012)

*Found at Amstelveen open*: *1 Stackmat timer*. It does not have a name on it, but there are a LOT of little stickers on the back of it. Please send me a PM or reply in the thread if this is yours!


----------

